# No he podido descargar KICAD



## 1diez0 (Ago 11, 2007)

hace rato escucho hablar del Kicad, que es muy bueno y que es un soft libre, pero e intentado descargarlo y no he podido, alguien me podria colaborar pues deseo tener este programa.....lo he intentado metiendome al siguiente link 

http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/ 

y luego voy a donde dice

site iut (ftp)
site iut (http)

y sale q no puedo tener acceso a esa carpeta.... alguien q me colabore por favor......suerte


----------



## mabauti (Ago 11, 2007)

a las 13:59 tcM al parecer el servidor esta caido

intenta mas tarde


----------



## 1diez0 (Ago 11, 2007)

sigo intentando desde hace 2 dias y nada.... al parecer me quedare sin KICAD..... sera que si depronto el programa no es muy pesado, alguien me lo podria mandar por msn o por mail, si no es mucho pedir y si alguien se anima, aqui les dejo mi correo:

igual seguire intentando descargarlo.....


----------



## mabauti (Ago 11, 2007)

aqui hay un espejo, el problema es que es en ingles :

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=145591&package_id=173836&release_id=522933


----------



## 1diez0 (Ago 13, 2007)

hey mabauti, se te agradece........


----------

